# Riccia Fluitan Plant



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Anyone know if this type of plant need eco complete substrate or co2 system?

I've got a sunblaster lighting system. Is that enough for this type of plant to survive? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

Riccia Fluitans is really a floating plant, doesn't grow roots so doesn't need a substrate. If you let it grow floating, then you don't need Co2, just ferts and the light should be good since it would be close.
Btw, Riccia doesn't like Flourish Excel or Metricide.

some people grow it tied to something (mesh, rock, driftwood) and it is at the bottom of the tank.. in that case I would think, it would need Co2 unless you are doing low tech style.


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. Yes I will be tying it down to small pieces of flat rocks and just make it look like a carpet. But will it survive underwater without co2 and without dozing ferts?



Captured Moments said:


> Riccia Fluitans is really a floating plant, doesn't grow roots so doesn't need a substrate. If you let it grow floating, then you don't need Co2, just ferts and the light should be good since it would be close.
> Btw, Riccia doesn't like Flourish Excel or Metricide.
> 
> some people grow it tied to something (mesh, rock, driftwood) and it is at the bottom of the tank.. in that case I would think, it would need Co2 unless you are doing low tech style.


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi Clint, I got your PM but saw this thread so I thought it would be more appropriate to answer your question here.

I have done what you are planning to do (net riccia to rocks) for the carpet effect. In a nutshell, riccia grows like a weed. Your sunblaster lighting should be more than sufficient.

As you're not planting into substrate, the substrate choice isn't that important however eco, florabase and ADA are all good choices as I'm sure you'll have other plants in there and brand new bags of any of these substrates will keep your water column nutrient rich without having to worry about supplementing ferts for awhile.

If your lighting WPG is greater than or equal to 3 you should really think about getting CO2 and ferts to help off-set algae algae growth.

Here's some pics. I run 2 X 24W HO 7 hours a day right now with pressurized CO2 and ferts 3 X a week.

This is 2.5 weeks after putting the rocks in the tank.


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

martialid10t
Wow, very nice tank. Nice stones as well.

clintgv
How many sunblasters are you using on your tank? From what I understand, Riccia will most benefit from the presence of Co2 and ferts being available.. it will grow faster.
That is without saying you shouldn't try it in a low tech tank (no Co2, no ferts, and low light). The best way to learn is to try it and make adjustments and what have you along the way.
Personally I never tried growing them in low tech setup since all my planted tanks are hi tech but then who cares since I let them grow at the surface anyway. I used to grow them at the bottom using wire wrapping around the riccia in a spring fashion. After a while, the riccia grows and completely hides the spring but then my fish sometimes dislodged them, and bits and pieces come loose and sometimes it's a mess... too much maitenance.. so I don't do that anymore.
In very brief and simplified term, too much light without Co2 and ferts can bring out algae problems. If you start seeing algae, raise or reduce the light. In any event, I think dosing some ferts even once a week is good in that case. You can use the Nutrafin PK grow thing, and a bit of micro as well.


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

First of all. NICE looking tank you got there. And as for other plants, I will be having only Riccia and maybe moss on driftwood. As my 22 gallon long tank will be planned to be a L144 tank. So no need to have alot of plants in there. Just wanted some Riccia in there for some greenary so it wont look boring


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Maybe I could just doze ferts once a week or so since I don't want algae. Or maybe some algae is good since the plecos can eat them? Btw, the fert you mentioned, is that safe for L144 plecos?

Thanks.



Captured Moments said:


> martialid10t
> Wow, very nice tank. Nice stones as well.
> 
> clintgv
> ...


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Or maybe just the liquid co2 thing? Is that safe?


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

LOL well, if it's a pleco tank then let that algae run free!! Except BBA I guess unless you have amanos.

Probably won't need ferts either if it's just riccia and moss. The nitrate from your pleco poop will be more than enough.


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

clintgv said:


> Or maybe just the liquid co2 thing? Is that safe?


Meh.. you might not even need to worry about CO2 unless you plan for a very densely planted tank. Riccia and moss is very low maintenance and will grow well under 2 WPG which your sunblaster should take care of.

Plecos are pretty big bioload for a 22G tank so don't worry about ferts either. As long as your nitrate stays at about 10-20 ppm you should be good to go.


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Thank you very much. No co2 and dosing it is . I don't really care on how fast the plants grow tbh. I just want to make sure it will survive. 

Once again thank you both for the replies. Really appreciate it.

Cint.



martialid10t said:


> LOL well, if it's a pleco tank then let that algae run free!! Except BBA I guess unless you have amanos.
> 
> Probably won't need ferts either if it's just riccia and moss. The nitrate from your pleco poop will be more than enough.





martialid10t said:


> Meh.. you might not even need to worry about CO2 unless you plan for a very densely planted tank. Riccia and moss is very low maintenance and will grow well under 2 WPG which your sunblaster should take care of.
> 
> Plecos are pretty big bioload for a 22G tank so don't worry about ferts either. As long as your nitrate stays at about 10-20 ppm you should be good to go.


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

No worries Clint. If you need more riccia I've got tons of clippings you can have. All the best with the tank.


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

martialid10t said:


> No worries Clint. If you need more riccia I've got tons of clippings you can have. All the best with the tank.


Thanks. I'll give you a PM when the tank is ready to be rescaped


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Weed they are  I found the best is to tie them down of a flat piece of rock with some netting material you can buy from Fabricland. They will grow through the netting which controls them some what. They do grow pretty wild, so I gave up on them


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

gklaw said:


> Weed they are  I found the best is to tie them down of a flat piece of rock with some netting material you can buy from Fabricland. They will grow through the netting which controls them some what. They do grow pretty wild, so I gave up on them


Yes same thing I was thinking. But will tie fishing line or something around it .

Finally turned my 22 long into a L144 pleco tank. I just got my pair from Mykiss aka Patrick a few minutes ago. Will post picture of the pair in a few hours once they are more settled in


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

Clint let let me know how it goes. I've always wanted to try it. But i'm kinda low tech and only use ferts once a month, plus I have low light. But I'd love to hear if it works for your system because I plan on one day upgrading my lighting


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Tazzy_toon said:


> Clint let let me know how it goes. I've always wanted to try it. But i'm kinda low tech and only use ferts once a month, plus I have low light. But I'd love to hear if it works for your system because I plan on one day upgrading my lighting


Sure I will try to update with the plant if it dies or not. Hopefully it does though


----------

